# pictures form this morning



## mallardrocker (Nov 29, 2006)

First fish caught ice fishing in a while


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

You must have lots of energy to be out with the hand auger.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Real men use an axe.


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

Nice snot rocket


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

Jiffy said:


> Real men use an axe.


So what's your excuse for the ten inch auger then?


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

I'm a big wimp of course... :wink: :lol:


----------



## canadianmoose (Jul 30, 2006)

what lake you on there? almost looks like nosbonsing but thats a good drive from sudbury.

hand auger is all i use even when ice depths reach 3 feet on nippissing.


----------



## mallardrocker (Nov 29, 2006)

im on richard lake in sudbury

real men use hand augers :beer:


----------

